# PiP's Links



## PiP (Apr 1, 2016)

Writing 30 poems in 30 days when you've hit the dreaded creative wall is going to be a tough. Sooo... as I love taking photographs  I'm going to use my photos as a source of inspiration. A different picture for each poem.

I plan to allow myself an hour a day and whatever I've written in that hour, for better or worse, I will post to the NaPWriMo workshop. Historically, it can take me up to a week or more to write a poem as I am the queen of procrastination. NaPo will be used as an exercise in getting my thoughts down on paper. I warn you the poems will be WIP and it won't be a matter of 'Watch This Space' more 'Avoid This Space'!

Raises glass to NaPoWriMo and National Poetry Month!


----------



## PiP (Apr 1, 2016)

Deceit
(Still work in progress)


----------



## PiP (Apr 2, 2016)

The Marionette
#2
Again WIP and open to critique


----------



## PiP (Apr 3, 2016)

#3 Pariah (Cinquain)


----------



## PiP (Apr 4, 2016)

#4

-*Quatrain practice: In a Spin*


----------



## PiP (Apr 5, 2016)

#5
A Modern-Day Venus


----------



## PiP (Apr 6, 2016)

#6

Senryu


----------



## PiP (Apr 7, 2016)

#7
I need to change my life...


----------



## PiP (Apr 8, 2016)

#8

*Joy*


----------



## PiP (Apr 9, 2016)

#9

[h=1]Triolet: Maggots on the Brain[/h]


----------



## PiP (Apr 10, 2016)

#10

*Matthew 23
*


----------



## PiP (Apr 11, 2016)

#11

Senryu


----------



## PiP (Apr 12, 2016)

#12

Blocked Drains


----------



## PiP (Apr 13, 2016)

#13

*Graffiti at Sunset*


----------



## Robbie (Apr 13, 2016)

I raise my glass to you dear Carole! Can't wait to see the pictures. I should use mine for inspiration too,,


----------



## PiP (Apr 14, 2016)

*#14

The Last Word*


----------



## PiP (Apr 15, 2016)

#15

*A Simpler Life*

YAY' I've reached the halfway mark. *does happy dance*


----------



## Robbie (Apr 15, 2016)

I would like to challenge myself to write thirty poems in thirty days but I might not want them published. I do like the idea though.Years ago a friend challenged to to 100 in 100 days. She finished, I did not. Hmmm. Wonder if I could do thirty... ?


----------



## PiP (Apr 15, 2016)

Robbie said:


> I would like to challenge myself to write thirty poems in thirty days but I might not want them published.



Try it!

Robbie, it's really helped me overcome the creative block I'd been experiencing for several months. Using the pictures encouraged me to remain focused. Some of the poems are for the bin but others I want to develop further.


----------



## PiP (Apr 16, 2016)

#16

In The Name Of Sport


----------



## PiP (Apr 17, 2016)

#17

Haiku


----------



## PiP (Apr 18, 2016)

#18

Haiku


----------



## PiP (Apr 18, 2016)

#19
Shadorma


----------



## PiP (Apr 19, 2016)

#20

Skeletons in the Brain


----------



## PiP (Apr 20, 2016)

#21

*Senryu*


----------



## PiP (Apr 22, 2016)

#22
Acrostic


----------



## PiP (Apr 22, 2016)

#23

*Senryu*


----------



## PiP (Apr 23, 2016)

#24

*Silent Protest*


----------



## PiP (Apr 24, 2016)

#25

*A Million Grains of Sand*


----------



## PiP (Apr 25, 2016)

#26

Creative Altar


----------



## PiP (Apr 26, 2016)

*#27

Hope*


----------



## PiP (Apr 27, 2016)

#28
Pip Pip Hooray!


----------



## PiP (Apr 27, 2016)

*#29
Life's Battles*


Yay! only one more to go...


----------



## PiP (Apr 28, 2016)

Haiku 30

My last but one poem...


----------



## PiP (Apr 29, 2016)

#31
Cheers


----------

